# Wanted: Martha mold/pic



## janette (Jan 27, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had a pic of a Martha mold? Yard sale season is upon us and I would like to find some, but don't know what they look like. Thanks.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice soaps, Vicki!

Are they used as a slab mold or do they give you three logs that are then cut into bars? Hard to tell from the pics. Just curious.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

3 logs : )


----------



## janette (Jan 27, 2010)

Vickie, thanks for the reply... Are these already turned out of the mold? I would like to see a Pic of an empty mold and do you know the measurements.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No those are poured and ready to come out of the mold and be cut. I will get a photo of the empty molds and measure them for you. They are the same demensions, plus one more soap length as long as the Kelsie molds. Kelsie molds if poured that deep (used as slab molds) cuts 8 soaps, where these cut 7 out of each log...but with the Kelsie you can fill it up like a log mold and cut 12 soaps out of each log.

These are utility trays, you put them in your kitchen drawers to hold your large serving spoons etc. Drawer organizers...and I have never been able to find them for sale as something else, or find the company that made them, and believe me I hunted! I love these molds, I used to sell them with all the stuff you need to soap as a kit during class. They are simply sprayed with pam and the bottom lined with parchment paper, which miraculously is exactly the same size as the parchment is long...it was the size mold the Walmart recipe was made for. I have had some of these molds since I first started soaping in something (I used to make soap like drop cookies  onto wax paper). Vicki


----------

